# State of the Union



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Or a pep rally??? This year they are mixing up the seating so it will look like more people are standing and clapping uke:

All the jumping up and down is enough to gag me no matter who the president is :******:

Just a high priced pep rally :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That is why I will be watching hockey on Versus! I cannot stand these speeches anymore regardless who is giving them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Nancy Pelosi is calling it a date. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They want to change seating so liberals and conservatives are scattered and sitting together. This is a combination of optical illusion/liberal delusion. They simply want to make it look like people are jumping up all over and clapping for Obama. Wow bipartisanship. Make no mistake I don't want bipartisanship I want to run over them like dead carcasses in the middle of the road. I want 2012 to be the coup de grace of the liberal fools who threaten our nation and our freedom.

Instead of HOPE as a national theme we need "BACK TO SANITY / THE AMERICAN REVIVAL".

What is that new group they are forming? I don't remember the name, but they insinuate that it is nonpartisan. Odd that it's all liberals in the group. I say it's the same old slime hiding behind a new mask.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i wonder if Ryan,Bigdaddy,Prairewind have got their bottle of Jergins and some paper towels ready next to their recliners


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman you were right. It made everyone proud of America, but it didn't say specifically how we would solve anything. There was a lot f doublespeak. By that I mean Obama mentioned cuts, but he also mentioned investments. To understand that one must understand that liberals have an entire different language they have designed to hide their intent. When a liberal says investments he means tax and spend more. I suppose you can have cuts plus tax and spend more. That would mean cut defense, cut agriculture, tax and give to those willing to sell their dignity for welfare.

One liberal media pundit may have slipped. He said: Obama didn't brought up the shooting in Tucson, but he didn't bring up gun control because he knew it would divide the congress. In other words he wanted you to see everyone agreeing. Next the liberal pundit said that although Obama didn't bring up gun control that it was in his plan.

Pep talk, sounded good to me to, but he says one thing and does another. He suckered people in the last election that are disappointed now, and I suppose he suckered people tonight that will be disappointed in the not that distant future.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you notice who was clapping for things he mentioned that used to be Republican ideas...like malpractice reform and easing tax burdens on corporations?



> i wonder if Ryan,Bigdaddy,Prairewind have got their bottle of Jergins and some paper towels ready next to their recliners


Hey bearhunter, in the name of democratic brotherhood and their desire to "give the other guy a hand"......perhaps they only need one bottle :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, you know what they say, share the wealth, might as well apply to the Jergins as well. 8)

huntin1


----------

